# Winter Guarantee explained here



## daveinsandiego (Jan 21, 2015)

In order to qualify for the winter guarantee you have to average less per hour (gross fares including rider fees) than the advertised guarantee. The average is calculated using gross fares plus fees over the course of a pay period.

Your acceptance rate must be greater than 90% over the pay period, not per each working shift online.

Question:
If I work during a peak hour, but do not work all the requirements for the winter warm up (i.e. not online 50 minutes), are the fares for that 'non-qualifying' hour still used to calculate the winter warm up guarantee?

Answer:
Yes, all fares earned during the set hours are calculated together (peak hours together, non-peak hours together, and regular hours) Regardless of how long you are online.

Question:
for the guarantee, the rider fees are taken into account when calculating my average fares per hour, correct? For example, Over 20 peak hours I make $400 in fares (before commission) and complete 60 rides that result in $60 in rider fees: then $460 would be gross fares for all hours worked and I would average $460/20hrs = $23/hr? Likewise, if I made $400 in fares but it took me 100 rides that resulted in $100 in rider fees, then $500 would be the gross fares for all hours worked and I would average $500/20hrs = $25/hr.

Answer:
Correct. The amount that shows on your trip page is the gross fare- it is the total the riders were charged, which includes rider fee, surge pricing and Uber commission. So that would be the easiest number to use in calculating.

Question:
What would be my guarantee payout if I work during peak hours with a guarantee pay of $26/hr but I only average $16.70/hr? I work 10 hours, average over 1 trip per hour, accept 100% of my rides, and only go off line for a total of 15 minutes during that 10 hour span.

Answer:
10 hours=600 minutes
15 minutes offline = 600-15 = 585 minutes worked = 9.75 hours
$26 (guarantee) - $16.7 (ave gross fare per hour) = $9.30
$9.30 x .8 (Uber commission) = $7.44 (difference owed per hour worked during peak hours)
$7.44 x 9.75 (peak hours worked)
=$72.54


Any questions with this, let me know. These question and answers come from email communication between myself and Uber support.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

daveinsandiego said:


> In order to qualify for the winter guarantee you have to average less per hour (gross fares including rider fees) than the advertised guarantee. The average is calculated using gross fares plus fees over the course of a pay period.
> 
> Your acceptance rate must be greater than 90% over the pay period, not per each working shift online.
> 
> ...


I believe that the SRF's are subtracted to get the fare total used for guarantee calculations.


----------



## daveinsandiego (Jan 21, 2015)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I believe that the SRF's are subtracted to get the fare total used for guarantee calculations.


Not according to what Uber told me. Here's what I was told when I asked about how my average hourly rate was calculated.

"Thanks for the information, sorry for the delay! Your total gross fares (this includes the rider fee, uber commission and surge pricing) for peak hours was $481.52. If you divide that by 17, you will get $28. So you exceeded the guarantee! Congratulations!"

I has inquired about this particular instance because I work 17 hours and over half of those hours I made less than the guarantee, a few hours I made slighyly more than the guarantee, and I had 1 or 2 $50 hours.


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

except 28x17 is 476 uber math


----------



## daveinsandiego (Jan 21, 2015)

The average hourly rate i was debating with Uber was $28.31. It adds up but of course there is some rounding error


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

It's BS that they count the fares in hours you worked less than 50 minutes. If I'm running hot the first half of the hour and exceed the guarantee for that hour, by their rules if I clock out before 50 minutes the hour doesn't count. Yet they do count it to lower your average per hour. Seems to me this is the stuff of class action law suits.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

It's not. You are a subcontractor, you have NO RIGHTS. It's normal corporate policy, for subcontracting. I own a cleaning business, you see it all the time. You can screw the subcontractors, because they are not employees.

Uber could not pay you, and there wouldn't be that much you can do. You can try and sue, but they do $2,000,000,000 in revenue EVERY SINGLE WEEK.

Good luck going up against that.


----------



## Drive777 (Jan 23, 2015)

daveinsandiego said:


> 10 hours=600 minutes
> 15 minutes offline = 600-15 = 585 minutes worked = 9.75 hours
> $26 (guarantee) - $16.7 (ave gross fare per hour) = $9.30
> $9.30 x .8 (Uber commission) = $7.44 (difference owed per hour worked during peak hours)
> ...


From what I see on my statements, you are correct that fares earned during non-qualifying hours are counted as total gross fares before divided by qualifying hours. But I don't believe any time from a non qualifying hour (less than 50 minutes) is calculated in the payout. In the example above where you took a 15 minute break, that is a non qualifying hour - shouldn't $7.44 be multiplied by 9.00 hours worked?


----------



## UberXtraordinary (Dec 13, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> It's not. You are a subcontractor, you have NO RIGHTS. It's normal corporate policy, for subcontracting. I own a cleaning business, you see it all the time. You can screw the subcontractors, because they are not employees.
> 
> Uber could not pay you, and there wouldn't be that much you can do. You can try and sue, but they do $2,000,000,000 in revenue EVERY SINGLE WEEK.
> 
> Good luck going up against that.


For many years I've worked as a subcontractor, a 1099 freelancer, in my day job. This has left me open to flakey clients and deadbeats that do not want to pay after I have finished and delivered work. One time I decided to sue a client who flaked on me. I discovered that the person doing the suing must go to the state and city of the person he or she is suing... Fyi. So far, Über has been much less flakey to me. In fact they've never flaked one time. They try to pack all the flakiness right into the contract that you agree to, at least according to many of the drivers on this forum.


----------



## daveinsandiego (Jan 21, 2015)

Drive777 said:


> From what I see on my statements, you are correct that fares earned during non-qualifying hours are counted as total gross fares before divided by qualifying hours. But I don't believe any time from a non qualifying hour (less than 50 minutes) is calculated in the payout. In the example above where you took a 15 minute break, that is a non qualifying hour - shouldn't $7.44 be multiplied by 9.00 hours worked?


15 minutes over a 10 hour period. I meant to state not all at once....this could be 3x 5-minute breaks


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

IF I do a ride I expect to make a profit for A RIDE by doing so.

This hourly clock punching is a BULLSHIT angle for their bullshit pay so all you dweebs don't run for the hills if you had to figure it out.

**** clock punching. Independent contractors deserve to punch their own clock with their own vehicles with the full expectation to make A PROFIT on A RIDE.


----------



## Drive777 (Jan 23, 2015)

daveinsandiego said:


> 15 minutes over a 10 hour period. I meant to state not all at once....this could be 3x 5-minute breaks


The difference may be significant. 3x 5-minute breaks would give you 10 qualifying hours. One 15 minute break in any of those hours would only give you 9 qualifying hours. Last week was a good test for me, I only did 6 trips for the week (no peak hours) and the majority of my time online was Sunday night... 3 qualifying hours. This is from my current statement:

"Winter Warm Up OffPeak Hours Payment ---->Congrats, you earned $21.81 per hour during offpeak hours. Since you grossed more than $12 per hour, you will not receive any additional payment. Uber On!"

1 WED Duration: 04:27 Fare: $ 4.00
2 THU Duration: 26:56 Fare: $17.96
3 THU Duration: 14:49 Fare: $ 8.16
4 SUN Duration: 13:58 Fare: $14.35
5 SUN Duration: 10:24 Fare: $ 6.81
6 SUN Duration: 15:44 Fare: $14.11

TOTAL GROSS: $65.39
Total time with passenger in car: 86 minutes, 18 seconds

Uber says I earned a whopping $21.81/hr in off-peak fares. $65.39 / $21.81 = 2.998 qualifying hours. The time from earlier in the week (all partial hours under 50 minutes) doesn't seem to be counted at all, which is boosting my hourly average in this case.


----------



## Drive777 (Jan 23, 2015)

Drive777 said:


> "Winter Warm Up OffPeak Hours Payment ---->Congrats, you earned $21.81 per hour during offpeak hours. Since you grossed more than $12 per hour, you will not receive any additional payment. Uber On!"


Rumors are swirling that guarantees are coming through better than expected now that last week's statements are complete. Sure enough in addition to the statement above, I see a new line below it that says:

"Winter Warm Up Regular Hours January 26th Payments ---> Congrats, our log shows that you were online for 4.97 hours and grossed $9.81 per hour in gross fares. We added $8.7 to your account."

This accounts for the rest of the off peak time I thought I was missing. Could be better but could be worse, $8.70 is $8.70 I wasn't expecting.


----------

